# Do you blog your classical music listening?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you have a blog specifically devoted to listening to classical music?

Or, do you have a blog with another focus where you include posts on your classical music experience?

Or, do you share your classical music playlist in some public way (either online or via other means, but excluding the obvious Talk Classical current listening threads)?

Any goal or reason for doing so?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a blog on fine arts, music, photography, architecture etc, which includes classical music once in a while. Not in the form of current playlists, but based on past listening experiences.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My blog, called simply "The Horn" is at blogiverssty.org , a website where anyone can sign up to do a blog on any topic . I cover classical music for the website , and it's geared toward classical newbies, although many knowledgable people have followed it , and I've gotten a lot of positive feedback 
about it .
I cover orchestral music , opera and other kinds of classical , trying to explain classical music for newbies and to debunk myths about it , such as the ridiculous notion that it's "stuffy, boring and elitist ."
I also cover current events in classical music ; appointments to posts , obituaries, issues in the field such as women and minorities sin classical music etc. 
You can easily access my blog from the blogiverssty home page .


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Very interesting, both of you (I found it, superhorn )! I will have a look around. I know a couple of other members have their blogs either in their signatures or on their profile pages.

I know that others have viewable playlists on spotify and other services, but sometimes the names are different, so they are difficult to locate. As well, I have discovered a member with a You Tube channel. Nice, all of you


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have maintained a profile on Google Plus since its inception under a different username. It was pretty scattered, not just on one subject, and I wasn't happy with it. I had a few followers  My classical posts were all album specific. I linked to the album on Amazon. In a way, it ended up looking like I was doing sales pitches for the pictured albums (all from my collection). I didn't have album reviews. Well, it ended up getting tired, I thought, so I deleted every post... and started all over.

I wanted to use the same username for my classical listening across various sites (you guys appear to have done the same). Google Plus has a feature called collections that makes it look more like a blog, instead of just a stream of posts. I'm rather pleased by the simplicity of it and the result.

Since the majority of people are oriented to online listening, not albums, I wanted to find a way to meld the two. I post YT videos I listen to and selections from albums I own for which there are YT videos. I didn't want to have a lot of work, so it is really more a playlist than a blog. I don't post everything I listen to. I try to select one or two works per day that I think might be interesting to my followers (very few).

It's kind of just to give people a moderated playlist of things to provoke some interest; and it gives me a record of things I've been hearing that I thought stood out (I keep some back so that I don't keep on duplicating the same composers, as time goes on ). It's not an attempt to jump ship  While I post my listening less (I don't 'blog' much of it, either), I have remained quite active here! I think it is useful for there to be a public classical music listener presence 'out there' in the social media and general online world.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> It's kind of just to give people a moderated playlist of things to provoke some interest; and it gives me a record of things I've been hearing that I thought stood out (I keep some back so that I don't keep on duplicating the same composers, as time goes on ). It's not an attempt to jump ship  While I post my listening less (I don't 'blog' much of it, either), I have remained quite active here! I think it is useful for there to be a public classical music listener presence 'out there' in the social media and general online world.


so, then this is a purpose of it to provoke people a little bit and give them different ideas of what could they listen to as well. Other than that what would be a purpose of having this kind of blog? I've asked myself this question as well...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I realize that I'm pretty much talking to myself there  but, yes, you are correct: it is intended to share some of my interests, namely the works I select to present. Sharing and retweeting are the 21st Century thing to do, you know. You have to reshare stuff to 'exist' online


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

yes, I agree what you say about all that "online" stuff. But sometimes I think it's a need to share , just to share that drives many people to post what we listen to , including on TC. It's not even about an online existence.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've thought about it, but my computer competence is so feeble that I really can't see it ever happening. Besides, it goes against my antiquarian proclivities.


----------



## Claireclassical (Nov 19, 2015)

I have just started blogging (on Facebook) and I guess I'm still trying to figure out how to go about it 

Check it out and leave a comment  https://www.facebook.com/ClaireClassical/

Thanks

xoxo Claire


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ No offense, but I am anti-FB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> ^ No offense, but I am anti-FB.


I have issues like that. I find I have to slap anyone that says the word "trending."


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have issues like that. I like to use the word "trending" ironically when I'm listening to Rǎdulescu or Rameau—or anyone the masses are not likely to be listening to. Trending is potential, after all. If it's in the present, it would be trended or a trend


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Starting a blog about classical music and other things is in my "want to do it some day but never get around to it as yet" category.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a not-too-serious blog on TC about my experiences learning to play the fiddle (& briefly the piano) in later life, but I wouldn't know how to begin to blog my listening experiences. 

For which the world should thank me - I would become the *William Topaz McGonagall* of Classical Music Bloggers...


----------

